# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  За две недели до проката копия первого русско-японского аниме "Первый отряд" попала в Сеть

## Kacnep

За две недели до проката копия первого русско-японского аниме "Первый отряд" попала в Сеть. Прокатная судьба мульта о Великой Отечественной Войне, где советским пионерам противостоят не только фашисты, но и рыцари Тевтонского Ордена, предрешена: участники индустрии и раньше скептически относились к выходу проекта на большие экраны, но теперь кассы не будет вовсе.
Создатели упирают на то, что "пиратка" была сделана "своими" во время ММКФ на камеру мобильного телефона, а запущена в Сеть только сейчас в самый разгар рекламной кампании. В прокат картина выйдет на следующей неделе и будет транслироваться в 150 копиях.

Судя по эмоциональному выступлению авторов проекта в ЖЖ, они отдают себе отчет, что сборов не будет, и пытаются пафосно стыдить халявщиков. Пост, брызжущий ядом, начинается таким образом: "Товарищи, с радостным улюлюканием отдавшие под интернет-раздачу копию диска с фестивальной просмотровкой "Первого отряда", а также те из вас, кто продублировал ее и с чувством выполненного долга, и наблюдает, как на глазах поднимается его личный рейтинг на торрент-ресурсах, знайте - вы сделали правильное дело! Вы внесли свой вклад в порчу репутации российской кинопрокатной истории в целом и одного конкретного начинания в частности" (полный текст воззвания читать здесь).
Самоуверенные пользователи закидали несчастных прокатчиков тухлыми яйцами. "Без этого поста 99% зрителей вообще бы не узнали про какой-то там отряд", - написал один комментатор. "На какие сборы в нашей стране могут рассчитывать создатели часового мультика для взрослых, выходящего с мизерной рекламой, без особого шума, да к тому же обрезанного по пути?..", - рассудил другой. "Они пиратят фильм - вы идеи, образы, героев", - резюмировал третий, утверждающий, что посмотрел фильм за кровные 600 рублей во время показа на ММКФ.

Напомним, что в России становится традицией рекламировать новое кино через "борьбу с пиратством". В сентябре создатели фильма "Горячие новости" наехали на поисковики. В августе прокатчики "Каникул строгого режима" обещали провести акцию по контролю за SMS-платежами пользователей. А генпродюсер "Иронии судьбы-2" Константин Эрнст лично грозил пиратам тюрьмой.
Источник

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Скачивая нелицензионный продукт, в данном случае - аниме "Первый отряд", я отдаю себе отчет в том, что лишаю себя и других возможности увидеть через два года не только продолжение фильма, но и в будущем - повторное рождение в российском кинематографе любого подобного явления.


знаете, иногда ну такууууую муть снимают, что я бы из-за подобного соглашения нарочно бы её качала )))

Что касается самого первого отряда - а крику-то, крику... Можно подумать больше никакие фильмы не выкладывали в сеть... Думаю они поняли, что проект провалился и решили хоть как-то его попиарить...

----------


## Kacnep

> Что касается самого первого отряда - а крику-то, крику... Можно подумать больше никакие фильмы не выкладывали в сеть...


 Они бы лучше этим воспользовались. Написали бы что в сеть ушла не полная версия и качество сомнительное.  :Clapping:  А вот у нас на DVD будет полная + бонусы + цена нормальная, а не 600-800 рублей. Ну и прибавили, типо, что обиделись на пиратов И если наш фильм своровали, то он крут. Воруют у Голливуда и у нас. :094: 
А не размазывать сопли , биться  о стенку светлицы и плевать в сторону пиратов.
З.Ы. А проект уникальный ИМХО.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Написали бы что в сеть ушла не полная версия и качество сомнительное.  А вот у нас на DVD будет полная + бонусы + цена нормальная, а не 600-800 рублей.


они так и написали... но ситуацию это не спасло...

Нужно снимать так, чтобы народ хотел и в кино и диск купить... Я вот например  не могу дождаться пока 9 на двд с переводом от гоблина выйдет (искренне надеюсь что там будет и родная английская озвучка тоже)

*Добавлено через 6 минут*

текст *воззвания* - 




> "Первый отряд" стал первым в истории аниме, заснятым "своими" на камеру мобильного телефона на первом же фестивальном показе.


ниже, среди комментариев - 




> На утекшей копии врезанные английские сабы. Фестивальный DVD, фигли )





> Это не "мобилка" и не "экранка", это отличный DVD-рип.


кстати пишут что съемки с мобилки были в сети ещё весной...

----------


## Kacnep

> они так и написали... но ситуацию это не спасло...


Согласен, но как-то слабо они этот проект рекламируют. Гоблина бы подключили, или что жаба душит его услуги оплатить(или заинтересовать его что ли)?



> Нужно снимать так, чтобы народ хотел и в кино и диск купить...


Ну вроде немного снимать научились, но вот с "раскруткой" совсем,ИМХО, беда.



> Я вот например  не могу дождаться пока 9 на двд с переводом от гоблина выйдет (искренне надеюсь что там будет и родная английская озвучка тоже)


Аналогично   Это вещь.

----------


## priv8v

> Гоблина бы подключили, или что жаба душит его услуги оплатить(или заинтересовать его что ли)?


Гоблин говорил, что не занимается переводами с японского/китайского (объяснял это тем, что перевод в таком случае будет происходить так: японский -> английский -> русский. От этого потеряются все приколы/комичности/половина смысла).

А про то, что сперли и выложили - на самом деле это самопиар - без этого бы про них мало кто услышал, а теперь про них услышали даже люди далекие от аниме (например, я). 
Что касается случаев, когда правда сперли и выложили что-то нормальное, то можно вспомнить как выложили "Люди Х: начало: Росомаха" - там во многих местах еще недорисовано было и кое-где были видны канаты за плечами у актеров. Вот это было здорово - сперли то, что на самом деле стоит много денег и будет рекламироваться так, что ой-ой-ой - т.е доп.известности факт воровства/выкладывания не принес бы...

----------


## Kuzz

Ну собственно  "Первый отряд" как раз русскоязычен изначально.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> фильм наконец выходит в Москве тринадцатью экранами, что для подобного проекта весьма неплохо, то есть всяко лучше, чем два или пять. Могло быть и больше (создатели говорили о 150 копиях), но за несколько дней до проката пираты слили копию в интернет, что, похоже, очень напугало прокатчиков.


из газеты.ру

----------


## priv8v

> Ну собственно "Первый отряд" как раз русскоязычен изначально.


Хы! Ну, тогда тем более не ясно зачем Пучкову делать правильный перевод. А проект "Божья искра" накрылся медным тазом уже давно...  :Smiley:

----------


## Fileas

Вполне себе неплохое произведение. альтернативная история Второй Мировой.

----------

